# Tautog Bonanza, Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, Dec 15, 2021



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, everything went perfectly as planned. Mild wind, incoming changes to outgoing tide at 10:00 AM, milder current (almost full moon phase), water temp at 49-51F.
I caught 22 tautog between 8:15 and 11:30 AM at 5 different pylons. the largest was @21".

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great video as usual!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That’s a great report.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

WOW, I didn't know you could catch Tog anywhere other than wrecks. Only done it a couple of times but it's a blast! 

I'm definitely going to bring my Native boat to Maryland sometime!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Just in case. The MD and DE waters near shores (I kayak fished) are too cold. The place (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel) is in VA near Norfolk where the ware is bit warmer by 2-4 degrees.

Joe


----------

